# Puppy is constipated



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor Ludo is having problems pooping today  He went to the vet yesterday and got his last round of vaccines (including rabies). Yesterday he was having diarrhea, and today he is constipated. I bought canned unseasoned pumpkin and gave him some, hoping that will sort him out. He tries several times to poo, and sometimes a little will come out but it is really mushy and then gets stuck all over his bum. I just had to give him a bath to clean him. Is this normal after getting vaccines? He hasn't eaten anything different (that I know of). He has never had a problem with pooing before.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If he had diarrhea yesterday he could have completely emptied himself out. Also did he have wormer medicine too? It is not unusual for that to upset their tummies too. If he is eating normally I wouldn't worry too much, normal throughput should reestablish itself soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's not likely to have swallowed anything is he? Like a small child's sock?? (Ralph has done this twice!!) or any other object?
I hope he's feeling better soon, as long as he drinks plenty of water too


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

The worming treatment upset our boys tummies for a short while after (they even had a little blood in their poops too.) It didn't last long thankfully. Definitely keeping an eye on it, and if it goes on for more than a couple of days I would advise you get him checked at the vets....just to be on the safe side. x


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Tinman - there is nothing he would have swallowed (that I am aware of). I keep a pretty close eye on him and he doesn't go after objects too much, mostly just plants in our backyard. But it is possible!!

He has been scooting his butt all over the place after he poops, I am hoping that it is not an anal gland problem.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

rellek said:


> Tinman - there is nothing he would have swallowed (that I am aware of). I keep a pretty close eye on him and he doesn't go after objects too much, mostly just plants in our backyard. But it is possible!!
> 
> He has been scooting his butt all over the place after he poops, I am hoping that it is not an anal gland problem.


Pop into a groomer and get the glands expressed...or pop back to the vet...they can get full from having loose poos...likely he doesn't have much in him to poop out right now like others said.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We've found that a couple of spoons of probiotic yoghurt with their last meal helps balance the books!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

rellek said:


> Tinman - there is nothing he would have swallowed (that I am aware of). I keep a pretty close eye on him and he doesn't go after objects too much, mostly just plants in our backyard. But it is possible!!
> 
> He has been scooting his butt all over the place after he poops, I am hoping that it is not an anal gland problem.


Mmmm anal glands, not the most pleasant of ailments - but easily resolved.
For the not so squeamish dog owners they DIY anal glands!!!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

About ten years ago my parents had their German Shepherds anal glands expressed. I still remember the smell 

I did smell the anal gland scent emanating off of his lower region a few weeks ago, but I haven't smelled it since. Luckily, this morning he is pooing much more normally!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

rellek said:


> About ten years ago my parents had their German Shepherds anal glands expressed. I still remember the smell
> 
> I did smell the anal gland scent emanating off of his lower region a few weeks ago, but I haven't smelled it since. Luckily, this morning he is pooing much more normally!


I have found that a little pumpkin also works wonders.


----------

